# Jsem střevo



## Enquiring Mind

Parkrát jsem v internetu narazil na výraz "jsem střevo", ale nikdy jsem neslyšel, aby to někdo řekl, aspoň tady (tož na Moravě  !).

_Většinou, když na něco koukám, tak si píšu poznámky a protože jsem střevo a neumím psát, tak prostě píšu furt překlepy.._ (zdroj: forum.ronnie.cz)

Má to význam _jsem trdlo/trumbera_ (tedy "hlupák") ?  (I'm a twit, I'm a dimwit, I'm (a bit) thick!)
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mori.cze

Ano, má, trdlo je dost přesný ekvivalent (spíš bych možná řekla zmatkář/nešika/nepozorný než "hlupák"). 
Mimochodem, já to třeba říkám; jsem ze severních Čech (Liberecko).


----------



## LoooooN

Obcas tohle slovo na Valassku lze zaslechnout, byt to neni zcela bezne, krome vasich zminenych vyznamu me jeste napada "tele".


----------



## bibax

Když jsem byl malý, tak se do lékárny posílalo pro Semtele.


----------

